# Today on RO- Sunday!



## mouse_chalk (May 17, 2009)

[align=center]






*Sunday, 17th May 2009*




Hello!














*Members celebrating their birthdays today are....*


*Nancy McClelland

and...

Korr_and_Sophie*



*Happy Birthday guys!*











* Are you celebrating a special day today? Don't forget to add it to the * *Calendar!* 









*

momof2buns sadly lost her dear  Abby  yesterday. Please go and share your condolences. RIP beautiful Abby...* 








*
PepnFluff is worried about  Ruby's urine  and whether she has anything to worry about or not...*
ray:




*
MPHF is concerned about Harley, who  isn't eating pellets.  Do you have any advice?*
:dunno





*Elf Mommy has posted a new  Caption Contest!  Go and submit your entry!*







*


Bo B Bunny had a shock at the price increase of  Oxbow pellets! *
:shock2:





*
Becca has some news to announce in  the shape of a baby bunny  who will be joining her soon! *









*
Saudade is asking about  adding tea to bunnies' water?  Is it safe, and how often should it be given?*







*

MyBabyBunnies has announced a new addition.... Go and meet  Rio the horse! *







*

LadyBug is wondering if anyone else would recommend  Ikea duvets and comforters? *





*


maherwoman has discovered that now she has moved to Edmonton she can legally own all kinds of small animals, including  hamsters, gerbils and hedgehogs!  Yay!*







*

SunnyCait got a  great deal  on a new cage for her rats! Hooray for Craigslist!*
:yes:




*
Luvmyzoocrew's birthday didn't quite  go as planned...  Her dog had a seizure. Please keep them in your thoughts!*
:hug:





*
bat42072 took a  bad fall yesterday  and is in a lot of pain.... Please think of her!*







*



*


*Who is this?!*














*Have a great day everyone!*

*



*[/align]


----------



## Amy27 (May 17, 2009)

I don't know who the bunny is but it is a cute bunny.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 17, 2009)

Is that Teresa?


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 18, 2009)

Nope! :angel:


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 18, 2009)

Someone must know who this bunny is!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 22, 2009)

I just realised that nobody ever guessed the Mystery Bunny! :cry2


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 24, 2009)

Is it Mouse?


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 24, 2009)

YES! FINALLY!!!


----------

